
Straight and curly quotes: Always use curly quotes - pcr910303
https://typographyforlawyers.com/straight-and-curly-quotes.html
======
qchris
This is interesting, but I don't see any explanation for why this is helpful.
Obviously, the author feels that curly quotes are better typographically, but
acknowledges that straight quotes are used in legal documents. They never
explicitly lay out any reasoning why one should pay attention to this, but
instead have more of a how-to guide. Is there any direct reason for this,
aside from the author's particular sense of aesthetics?

